# Payer Address on UB-04



## Kevinph84 (Jun 23, 2010)

I was wondering if someone could please tell me which box does the payer's address go for filing the UB-04 claim. Some say 80 and others say 50. If you could provide a resource document that would be great. Thank you.


----------

